# My Loft Rebuild (4th addition)



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

BEFORE









DURING




























]


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

AFTER


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks good I sure your bird will be happy.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Getting too many kids, keep adding rooms on.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Getting too many kids, keep adding rooms on.


Boy youve got that right!! My plan this year is same size race team with twice the room.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

YOu guys need to start helping others get started with some small lofts and foundation birds. Sometimes it all about what we do for others.


----------

